# Dawgs



## Illimani (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Please take a look at my first animation. The idea is to develop it as an ongoing web series. Hope you like it and feel free to share your opinion about it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEfYyCANjog&feature=plcp


----------

